# TeamSpeak 2 Server



## cotojestwtf (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi! im new user

I have Shell on UNIX (i386freebsd6.3) and i trying run TS2Server i get message 

"ELF interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2 not found
Abort trap: 6" 

So my question How to run TeamSpeak 2 Server meybe specially files for this operating system i dont know  its my first time with UNIX FreeBSD

Thanks for answers!


----------



## Kitche (Dec 29, 2008)

looks like you need linux compat

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/linuxemu.html


----------



## cotojestwtf (Dec 29, 2008)

ohh not good i'm not Root on Shell


----------



## Voltar (Dec 30, 2008)

The manual tells you exactly what needs to be done to setup Linux emulation, it's almost, per say, copy and paste. 

This section of the manual shows the steps needed. 

Once setup it works beautifully.


----------



## cotojestwtf (Dec 30, 2008)

Voltar said:
			
		

> The manual tells you exactly what needs to be done to setup Linux emulation, it's almost, per say, copy and paste.
> 
> This section of the manual shows the steps needed.
> 
> Once setup it works beautifully.



I try but where i can get Linux_Base ? i search on internet and i not find it


----------



## Voltar (Dec 30, 2008)

cotojestwtf said:
			
		

> I try but where i can get Linux_Base ? i search on internet and i not find it



Ports, http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=linux_base&stype=all&sektion=all

/usr/ports/emulators/


----------



## cotojestwtf (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks voltar i trying install him


----------



## cotojestwtf (Dec 30, 2008)

Wrr next problem :S

" make install distcleans/linux_base-fc4
/usr/bin/uname: Permission denied
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 1166: warning: "/usr/bin/uname -p" returned non-zero status
/usr/bin/uname: Permission denied
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 1174: warning: "/usr/bin/uname -s" returned non-zero status
/usr/bin/uname: Permission denied
===>  linux_base-fc-4_13 is only for i386 amd64, while you are running .
*** Error code 1
"

Help


----------



## Voltar (Dec 30, 2008)

I have linux_base-f8 installed with compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16 set in rc.conf.

As for that error, it doesn't make sense because you said that you had an i386 system. You do have the linux.ko module loaded?


----------



## Kitche (Dec 31, 2008)

well he said he doesn't have root so in essence he can't even install the linux compat


----------



## Voltar (Dec 31, 2008)

I totally missed that.


----------

